# Delivery Of My New 23rs



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Outbackers,

You have officially added another Outback to the family. I'm pleased to announce that we took delivery of our new 23RS this morning. As some of you recall, we bought it from Lakeshore last week. It left Lakeshore on Tuesday and to my door step about thirty minutes ago. Due to inclement weather it took a little longer than expected. I have'nt even been home to see it yet. My father and trailer partner is doing the walk through and semi PDI. I will update you all on the progress as we get familiar with the second new baby in the family. I might be asking some hitch setup questions this weekend. I'll have my first cold one this afternoon.

Beerman


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHOO HOO, BEERMAN!!!*









Congratulations on the new Outback! Makes this a special day, indeed!
I will be anxious to hear how it all looks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

congrats on the 23rs. your going to loveit.
i have a few great mods i did to my 23rs.
just let me know if you want more info on them.

thanks, lamar


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Congratulations and hope you have many happy times in your new camper.

Steve


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Beerman said:


> Outbackers,
> 
> You have officially added another Outback to the family. I'm pleased to announce that we took delivery of our new 23RS this morning. As some of you recall, we bought it from Lakeshore last week. It left Lakeshore on Tuesday and to my door step about thirty minutes ago. Due to inclement weather it took a little longer than expected. I have'nt even been home to see it yet. My father and trailer partner is doing the walk through and semi PDI. I will update you all on the progress as we get familiar with the second new baby in the family. I might be asking some hitch setup questions this weekend. I'll have my first cold one this afternoon.
> 
> ...


How was it transported from Michigan to California? Did Lakeshore itemize the transportation cost?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats, Beerman.

Enjoy your new toy!

Mark


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

It was dragged over here with a F350 4x4 dually. The driver "Terry" was great. Very nice guy that gave me updates along the way. Lakeshore just put the delivery charge on the contract, not really itemized. He went throught a few things on the TT and it all looked great, no damage what so ever. I will be checking all the componets though this weekend. Lube bearings, check lug nuts and so forth. It is brand new and already has 2K miles on it. I guess that's the only draw back to it all.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Beerman said:
> 
> 
> > Outbackers,
> ...


Congrats Beerman!!!! You will love it!!!!!

Gary,

I am pretty sure that they tow them.......When you ask for itemization what do you mean? Fuel, tolls, labor? In all of my years reviewing transportation invoices, I have never seen one itemized.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard! action 
Good choice on your Outback.

Bob


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT Beerman









Hope you love your as much as we love ours.

Bill.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > Beerman said:
> ...


Tim,

Not interested in details, just the transportation cost. I want to compare with what a local dealer claimed.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

The trans cost was 2600.00 and well worth it. I saved thousands by buying it from Lakeshore. The trailer came real dirty, but that's what you get when you go through as many storms as the driver did. I checked out the TT, I haven't found any problems yet. But I guess I will when I go drink some wine in wine country next weekend.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on recieving your 23RS today
That's great to hear there were no problems with it
Now the fun part begins 
Loading it up and hitting the road









Don


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Beerman said:


> The trans cost was 2600.00 and well worth it. I saved thousands by buying it from Lakeshore. The trailer came real dirty, but that's what you get when you go through as many storms as the driver did. I checked out the TT, I haven't found any problems yet. But I guess I will when I go drink some wine in wine country next weekend.
> [snapback]89502[/snapback]​


Buying from Lakeshore sounds very attractive. Also, how are warranty problems resolved?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Buying from Lakeshore sounds very attractive. Also, how are warranty problems resolved?
> [snapback]89508[/snapback]​


You can take your trailer to any Keystone authorized dealer or service shop nation wide.

Bill.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Beerman. Don't worry about the 2K miles, they would have been on there when the factory delivered to a dealer in your area, anyway!









Outbacking in Calif. wine country...I'm green with envy. Have a great time.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats beerman on the new 23rs *

darrel


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Alright Beerman. Not only did you pick the right brand but the right model as well.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Beerman! (had to say that from the commercials)








Congrats on the new 23rs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

You've been waiting a LONG time for this day to arrive. Hope you and the family are sleeping in the trailer tonight.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > Buying from Lakeshore sounds very attractive.Â Also, how are warranty problems resolved?
> ...


It seems that sometimes this wouldn't work so well. If I bought my TT from Lakeshore & found problems as-delivered, I wonder how motivated Wally at Ruthroff in Tucson would be to fix it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LateralG said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > LateralG said:
> ...


The deealer does not have to sell Outbacks, only Keystone and authorized. I had a local dealer fix my Dutchman when my purchasing dealer was 8 hrs away.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> You've been waiting a LONG time for this day to arrive. Hope you and the family are sleeping in the trailer tonight.
> [snapback]89623[/snapback]​


Ditto

Thor


----------

